# When does your period come back if you have an anovulatory cycle?



## kavitha (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello, I am very confused.

My cycles have been very regular 33-35 days long. I usually ovulate on Day 18-21. I know ovulation day because of sharp pain on one side.

This month the first day of last period was May 6. I never experienced my characteristic ovulation pain although I did have fertile-quality cervical fluid.

We did not have have unprotected sex as normal from Day 10-Day 25. Used condoms during that time.

It is now Day 39. I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both were negative.

I have a lot of watery cervical fluid that I keep thinking is my period, but it's not.

Day 39 and no period in sight and negative pregnancy tests.

I was sick for a week this cycle, so maybe I did not ovulate.

If that is the case, when and how will my period come back?

Any insight will be very much appreciated.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It all depends. Your body might gear up for another ovulation and then you will get your cycle. Or you may just hang in limbo until your body does a self reset. If you get over 90 days, you should head in to your doc and let them know. They will probably give you progesterone to end the current cycle and bring on your period. Most people find anovulatory cycles resolve themselves before that point.

Being sick can do it sometimes.


----------



## kavitha (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you very much for your reply.

One question I have:

Now that my cycle is off, how can I predict for ovulation?

We are trying to avoid pregnancy.

I am very confused about where I am in the cycle now.....Do we need to have protected sex until my period and I can then reset?

Am I right that a pregnancy should have showed up on pregnancy tests by Day 39?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

If you ovulated, then yes, it probably would have showed up as a positive by now.

I would say if you are trying to prevent, I would have only protected sex until your period starts.


----------



## kavitha (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you, you have been very helpful!


----------

